# 335Cg



## BobH1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello all. Bob and Jo from Lake Wales FL. Getting ready to trade a Flagstaff 25BDS for a 335CG. Waiting to see if dealer will replace tires with Goodyears, add a 2nd battery, and if the ultra glide will fit. Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on your new Outback!!


----------

